# Irritated Throat



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

Hi guys and gals of the forums

I was just wondering if any of you have experienced an irrtation in the back of your throats leaving a slightly odd dull stinging sensation which causes coughing?

I bought a new juice this weekend which ive never tried before and i was chain vaping it last night and i was perfectly fine. 
I dripped it today and used it and immediately got this odd dry sensation in the back of my throat making it near impossible to vape it. 
Ive never had this experiebce before and ive been vaping for years so it cant be allergies. Its a pretty standard ration of 75 to 25 and its a "premium" local juice too 
I rewicked last night too.

My throat isnt dry when not vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

Any ideas or reccomendations?


----------



## Resistance (3/9/18)

Wish I could help,but dont disregard allergies.All the best thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/9/18)

I am going through the same right now. Don't know what to do so put the nic salts away, and vaping low wattage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/9/18)

I get the same scratchy throat from certain types op nic we have locally. So when I buy a commercial juice, I can almost immediately tell what nic they have used. Dont vape it if its causing irritation. Remember if the juice company cant find a certain type of nic, they will just use another - they wont stop production. That doesnt make any sense in the business world. So there can be inconsistencies in commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am going through the same right now. Don't know what to do so put the nic salts away, and vaping low wattage.



Let me know how that works for you


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

Update: switched out a juice to something else and also 0mg which ive been caping for a while. Not getting the same feeling. Im benching that juice. There goes R340 :/


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

I also get it if I vape too much...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I also get it if I vape too much...



Thing is i hadnt vaped from about 1 am to about 3pm today


----------



## Raindance (3/9/18)

Can just be a particular concentrate that does not agree with you or some additive like EM or such like that alters taste perception. Some fruit flavors give me a similar throat irritation.

Not much else to do but to avoid them.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

I have also had the same problem with two or three juices that irritate my throat very badly, unfortunately nothing we can do about it except putting those juices aside

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Thing is i hadnt vaped from about 1 am to about 3pm today


Very strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Update: switched out a juice to something else and also 0mg which ive been caping for a while. Not getting the same feeling. Im benching that juice. There goes R340 :/



This has happened to me so many times in the past few years. Spend a lot of money on trying new juice that eventually get given away. I tend to get that scratchy throat from a lot of juices. Especially DIY juice. I have reduced my DIY list to only 2 juices. The rest causes the irritation.
That is why I try and test as many juice as I can at a vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Hi guys and gals of the forums
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you have experienced an irrtation in the back of your throats leaving a slightly odd dull stinging sensation which causes coughing?
> 
> ...



Hi @Modyrts
This has happened a few times to me. I hear what @Chukin'Vape says about certain nic products that may cause that and i think that is one possibility.

But i have also noticed what @Raindance said that some flavours can make my throat irritated. I noticed it way back with Koolada. Any juice that has koolada in it makes my throat scratchy and dry. So i try stay away from it. Menthol is fine for my throat but Koolada doesnt agree with me.

Have also had one or two irritated throat episodes from other juices but when switching them it goes away. Not to say they are bad they just dont agree with my throat. My throat is quite accustomed to high nic so it doesnt get irritated easily but i have had this issue before. You're not alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/18)

Same thing as @Silver mentioned, I do high nic without any issues. But certain flavours, particularly Koolada can make me cough so bad I battle to get a breath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KayK (4/9/18)

I have the same problem with many flavours. Especially menthol flavours (which sucks as I used to smoke menthol cigarettes) and cinnamon flavours. If I do buy a juice and it ends up not agreeing with me but I like the flavour, I try and dilute it with one of my go-to juices (which I know I don't have issues with) and then I'm able to vape it. Have found some really nice combinations that way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

The following from the Clyrolinx site may offer a clue as well:



Maybe changing the PH of the juice before tossing it may be a solution.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

Raindance said:


> The following from the Clyrolinx site may offer a clue as well:
> View attachment 144520
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @Raindance you just solved my problem. Tested one of my DIY mixes


And thanks to my neighbor for shining the torch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @Raindance you just solved my problem. Tested one of my DIY mixes
> View attachment 144522
> 
> And thanks to my neighbor for shining the torch.


Here we go!


Regards

Edit! This is a joke and not intended as serious DIY advice, please use one of the additives mentioned two posts above to change your mix PH.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (4/9/18)

Raindance said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 144523
> 
> Regards


And this is how those youtube challenges start....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Modyrts (5/9/18)

I said the juice irritates my throat... i feel like vaping chlorine may make it worse XDXD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/9/18)

Raindance said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 144523
> 
> Regards
> ...


Personally I use this... Comes with easier to use testing strips... 








*DISCLAIMER : THE ABOVE POST IS A JOKE AND SHOULD NOT BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

